# Fingerprints?



## Mamadacca (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi there, I am trying to find a place to get my finger prints taken for my application to extend my stay. Hadera is the closest major city, but I can travel further if needed.
Does anyone have any idea's. The US Embassy does not provide this nor the consulate in Haifa.

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## Dor (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Erin! 
I happen to live in Hadera! funny coincidence 
Is it a requirement by the U.S embassy to have your fingerprints taken aswell? I suppose that you need to get those from the ministry of interior. 
if you'd need any further help regards this issue or anything at all you may also feel free to contact me personally 
Dor.


----------



## bpl (Feb 20, 2013)

*Any Update?*

Erin,

I'm in a similar situation? Were you able to find an answer, or get fingerprinted?



Mamadacca said:


> Hi there, I am trying to find a place to get my finger prints taken for my application to extend my stay. Hadera is the closest major city, but I can travel further if needed.
> Does anyone have any idea's. The US Embassy does not provide this nor the consulate in Haifa.
> 
> Thanks!
> Erin


----------



## Mamadacca (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi there, 
There are only 2 people in all of Israel qualified to take fingerprints. I found this information on the US Embassy Tel Aviv Website. We used Mark. He was fantastic. 
Please be aware that when you get your paperwork from the FBI, you will need to return it to be apostilled. Every piece of official document must be apostilled for your visa application. Also, if you are married Female you will have to get a record stating you were single before your current marriage. You can obtain this from the county you were married in. 

If you need fingerprints, one option is to contact a private investigator. The U.S. Embassy is aware of two investigators who can provide this service: Mark Iankov (054-8097555) and Eitan Newman (054 4401915).

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## bpl (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks, so much! Can you give me an idea of how much the service costs?
Thanks again,
Ben




Mamadacca said:


> Hi there,
> There are only 2 people in all of Israel qualified to take fingerprints. I found this information on the US Embassy Tel Aviv Website. We used Mark. He was fantastic.
> Please be aware that when you get your paperwork from the FBI, you will need to return it to be apostilled. Every piece of official document must be apostilled for your visa application. Also, if you are married Female you will have to get a record stating you were single before your current marriage. You can obtain this from the county you were married in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamadacca (Oct 24, 2012)

bpl said:


> Thanks, so much! Can you give me an idea of how much the service costs?
> Thanks again,
> Ben


I think it was about 230 NIS. Cash only. I could be off on that though. But I am pretty sure that was how much it was.


----------



## eranga (Mar 14, 2013)

bump


----------



## Adam1981 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mamadacca said:


> I think it was about 230 NIS. Cash only. I could be off on that though. But I am pretty sure that was how much it was.


Hi Erin :

I contacted Mark today and he told me it will be 450NIS ,that is so expensive , did you have to pay anything close to this number ???


----------



## Mamadacca (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW!! His prices have doubled! I am pretty sure it was close to the 230 shekels I said in my other post. 450 is excessive. Did you call the other guy to see what he charges?


----------



## Adam1981 (Sep 30, 2013)

Tell me about it , i didn't contact the other person yet , i will tomorrow morning ,but not sure where his location is because i live in Jerusalem ,i need to sets of finger prints so thats 900NIS ,that's way too much,so ill contact Eitan tomorrow and see how much will he charge me and his location.


----------



## Mamadacca (Oct 24, 2012)

Why do you need 2 sets? That is a tough situation. I guess they expect you to have expendible income to apply for these visa's. Opening a file for me to become a resident is turning out to be costly as well.


----------



## Adam1981 (Sep 30, 2013)

I need to sets because i lived in the US and Canada , so the FBI and the RCMP need a set of finger prints each , i tried to call the other person few hours ago but no answer ,ill try tomorrow ,but this is becoming so costly and for something your not even guaranteed. sucks


----------



## Mamadacca (Oct 24, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## masterx808 (Jul 6, 2013)

i didn't got your point ? 
For what u need 2 set of Finger Print Machine .?


----------

